# [Wet Thumb Forum]-120 Gallon Angel Tank picture on 10-18



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I had just added the java moss, and the pennywort has not grown completely. Just wanted to share.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I had just added the java moss, and the pennywort has not grown completely. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

BigD,

That's awesome man! I love the dark overgrown feel of the tank. That's killer wood too, those angels must love it. I really like how it's reaching across the tank like that. I'm a big fan of branchy, fingery, wood and that piece takes the cake. I can't wait to see it with a nice moss coating. Do you plan on keeping it closely trimmed or are you going to let it grow out some?

Is that anubias covering the right foreground?

Best,
Phil


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

That is truely a beautiful tank!

Could you post a list of all the plants and their locations for me/us?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Do you plan on keeping it closely trimmed or are you going to let it grow out some?
> ...


I seem to have the most difficult time growing java moss to my liking - usually it get eaten by something in the tank and I say forget it. I am wanting to let it attach then I will start trimming it a little.

Yes, that is anubias coving the right foreground. On the right in the very front, there is "gold nana" softing the group of pond rocks. After the pond rocks, there is coffeefolia, nana, barteri, and 2 other species that I can remember how to spell right now (hey I just woke up).

The wood is not one piece (i wish it would have been much easier). It is about 5 pieces that I tied together to keep stable and allow me to scrape the glass without removing it.

It is still not completely grown in teh way I want yet, but it's getting there. The most suprising item is the Echino augustifolius that I got at AGA last year. I measure my tank base on this plant since I notice it is not a "quick" starter for me, now the plant is taking over my micro tennellus.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 10# CO2
120 Oceanic: Wild Discus/175W MH/java fern and wood/2-2228 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2026+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kherman:
> That is truely a beautiful tank!
> ...


http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop....006090712&f=8006023812&m=1346040343
[/QUOTE]

Here is a quick list. This is my keep you damn hands out teh tank - tank. I have wild angels and altums that don't like to be played with.

Left side from back to front:
Sagittaria subulata 
Microsorum pteropus 
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Bolbitis heudelotii (just a little)
Echinodorus ocelot
Echinodorus angustifolius
Echniodorus parviflorus 'Tropica 
Echinodorus. tenellus var. microleaf
hydrocotyle verticillata
hydrocotyle sibthorpiides

Right side from back to front:
Sagittaria subulata 
Echinodorus x 'Rubin' (Red Rubin)
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea (filler)
Anubias heterophylla
Anubias barteri var. round leaf 
Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. nana
hydrocotyle leucocephala
Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)
Anubias barteri var. nana 'gold'

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 10# CO2
120 Oceanic: Wild Discus/175W MH/java fern and wood/2-2228 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2026+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Absolutely gorgeous, a perfect angel tank! I have been moving my 120 gallon in a similar direction so I can get MY hands out of the tank too--more for my sake than the fish, I have to admit. Beautiful fish, also, Big D.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I love it !

Sven


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the plant list!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Love it! the altum looks really good in there


----------

